# 'Enable push notifications'?



## swee'pea99 (28 Sep 2019)

Apparently CC wants me to do this. What 'notifications' would it push? Have to say my knee-jerk response to any such messages is no thanks, but will I be missing out?


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Sep 2019)

I was wondering exactly the same thing. Can Sean assist?


----------



## cisamcgu (28 Sep 2019)

I always say no, I have no idea what they are, but use the assumption that if a web-site has to ask my permission for something, then it is not something I would want ...


----------



## Mugshot (28 Sep 2019)

As it's a cycling forum I've assumed it means you get a notification of when and where someone got off and pushed. You can then make a judgement call whether this needs mentioning on the open forum or not.


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2019)

It's a new feature - CC can now push alerts to your browser notification screen and add a little icon to your browser tab to show you have an alert. It's goes in the direction of CC -> browser, but not the other way. There's no privacy issue, it's just there for convenience if you want to use it. You should have an option to defer or opt-out completely.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Sep 2019)

Shaun said:


> It's a new feature - CC can now push alerts to your browser notification screen and add a little icon to your browser tab to show you have an alert. It's goes in the direction of CC -> browser, but not the other way. There's no privacy issue, it's just there for convenience if you want to use it. You should have an option to defer or opt-out completely.


Thanks Shaun. What, you mean 'someone's liked/replied to your post' sort of thing? Or what, if not?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Thanks Shaun. What, you mean 'someone's liked/replied to your post' sort of thing? Or what, if not?


It IS. I just got one on my phone from someone 'liking' one of my posts. I get a lot of likes and 'mentions' so I would constantly be getting distracted by the notifications. I'm pretty good at keeping up with what is going on without being reminded so I am going to make 'push' push off!


----------



## winjim (28 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I get a lot of likes


Well la de da.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It IS. I just got one on my phone from someone 'liking' one of my posts. I get a lot of likes and 'mentions' so I would constantly be getting distracted by the notifications. I'm pretty good at keeping up with what is going on without being reminded so I am going to make 'push' push off!


Right. Ta. Off. Defo.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2019)

winjim said:


> Well la de da.


I thought it would take 10 or 15 minutes for someone to post that, not 10 or 15 _seconds_ - ha ha!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I get a lot of likes


Well, now you can get more than mere likes, the new ones are called reactions.
How will you manage to keep count?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, now you can get more than mere likes, the new ones are called reactions.
> How will you manage to keep count?


I noticed some of those but have not worked out how people are doing it!


----------



## cyberknight (28 Sep 2019)

on a similar note im not receivng email when someone replies ?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I noticed some of those but have not worked out how people are doing it!


Hover on the like button to make the new reaction options appear.


cyberknight said:


> on a similar note im not receivng email when someone replies ?


Maybe your settings got reset during the migration to the new software.
Please check them under your account settings.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hover on the like button to make the new reaction options appear.


Hover when using a mouse/trackpad, press and hold on a touch screen!


----------



## Shaun (29 Sep 2019)

cyberknight said:


> on a similar note im not receivng email when someone replies ?


This is odd. No one else has reported an email issue. I've checked and the mail server tracking shows it has been as busy as usual - and I've checked the non-delivery reports and can't see anything in there.

Do you have a junk mail folder - anything in there? Maybe there was a delay and they've arrived now?

I suppose my reply should trigger an email so we'll see ... 🤞


----------



## winjim (29 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I thought it would take 10 or 15 minutes for someone to post that, not 10 or 15 _seconds_ - ha ha!


It was an open goal, really.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Sep 2019)

Shaun said:


> This is odd. No one else has reported an email issue. I've checked and the mail server tracking shows it has been as busy as usual - and I've checked the non-delivery reports and can't see anything in there.
> 
> Do you have a junk mail folder - anything in there? Maybe there was a delay and they've arrived now?
> 
> I suppose my reply should trigger an email so we'll see ... 🤞


got yours thanks but none before that , lets hope its fixed thank you


----------



## cyberknight (29 Sep 2019)

Shaun said:


> This is odd. No one else has reported an email issue. I've checked and the mail server tracking shows it has been as busy as usual - and I've checked the non-delivery reports and can't see anything in there.
> 
> Do you have a junk mail folder - anything in there? Maybe there was a delay and they've arrived now?
> 
> I suppose my reply should trigger an email so we'll see ... 🤞


mmm
nope , get the odd one but mostly not even though its selected in preferences.


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Hover when using a mouse/trackpad, press and hold on a touch screen!


Press and hold not working on Android (I think Nougat but I forget where to find the number on this skin.)


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Press and hold not working on Android (I think Nougat but I forget where to find the number on this skin.)


Ah, my phone is running Marshmallow.


----------

